# Orks vs Tyranids



## nidhater (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok...my first post here.. I'm frustrated by my constant losses to Tyranids...all strategies to annihalate the bugs is welcome....please help...the swarm is closing in!!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

This should probably be in tactics...but at a glance:
Bring a nob with powerklaw in EVERY SQUAD
Lootas are mean
Don't have burna boiz
have a grot wall for sacrificial melee defense


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep, this belongs in Tactics.

Thread moved.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm I'm not too familar with the orks, but I know the nids .

I'm kinda surprised you're having trouble with the nids actually, I always thought the orks outnumbered, out strengthed, outcombat and outshoot them? Plus they have a bit of trouble taking out AV, so I imagine using tanks or wagons would be useful  



> Don't have burna boiz


Are they really that bad? Because nids *hate*(<keyword) flamers. Chances are, the hordes are mostly 5+ save dudes, so they probably would die off easily. I know ork's shooting isn't the best, but the combat would seriously hurt them. You hurt them easy, they die quicker. Although the Genestealers would cause trouble against the orks. But those guys should be shot down ASAP, or at least lowered in numbers, before you charge them. 

And goes to the Monstorus Creatures. Man it's not cool knowing about the orks.... Nobs with Klaws are you're friend there. There would be soooo many of you, and somewhere around 3-5 attacks from the Monstorus Creatures. By the time it can actually attempt to harm the nob, the carni/hive tyrant would probably have their brains smashed up to bits.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

all i can say is a template weapon is your best friend when fighting nids. make sure to get some tank-killing stuff also to take out those carnifexes and hive tyrants. don't worry, i always lose to nids too! and i see you're the newest member! welcome to heresy!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

*Sorry...*



nidhater said:


> Ok...my first post here.. I'm frustrated by my constant losses to Tyranids...all strategies to annihalate the bugs is welcome....please help...the swarm is closing in!!


That's because Nids rock! I love wuping up on Orks...:taunt:No really dude you just got to get into the swarm mentality. And remamber flaking is your friend.:victory:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

In all honesty, why don't you try the same tactic as the Tyranids? Swarm him. Orks are one of only a few armies who can match the Tyranids in number of models brought to the table in a game. If you try to play the numbers game too, you should win out because your troops are simply better than his. Just watch out for Monstrous Creatures with barbed stranglers!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well Nids can be difficult for orks to handle. It would help if you mentioned what your army had as well as what you have at your disposal. Also what tactics you use to fight the Nids along with how your friend plays his Nids. 

Otherwise I would suggest pretty much the same as others. Multiple shot and template weapons are your friend. 

Lootas= lots of high power shots
Burna Boyz= flamers or power weapon attacks
Shoota boy mobs= Lots of dakka
Looted wagons with Boom guns=Big pie plate
Big Gun Lobba squads= Pie Plates galore
Big Gun Kannon squads= smaller pie plates
Skorcha War bouggies= mobile flame thrower
deffkoptas= fast, rokkity death
Killa Kans= walking walls good at tieing up small bugs and grinding them to pieces.
Big Mek with Shokk Attack Gun= wacky orky death
Warphead= shooty attacks and benefits to other orks.

Here are some things that are very useful against Nids.


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

katie 
whent two swarms face each other there swarm power cancel each other out when the two swarms are fighting you cant really swarm.
so you cant swarm a swarm and the swarm cannot swarm that swarm. 
so shoot the tyranids 
thanks 
Gdog


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

gdog said:


> katie
> whent two swarms face each other there swarm power cancel each other out when the two swarms are fighting you cant really swarm.
> so you cant swarm a swarm and the swarm cannot swarm that swarm.
> so shoot the tyranids
> ...


Yeah, that's the point. Negate his numerical advantage by taking a lot of numbers yourself and rely on the superiority of your own troops to win the day.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing really to say but give some spirit, YER DE BOIZ 'nock dem nids out WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH.







You should swarm and combat his men with your big orks then swarm his main guys have tank busters and flamers flank in to burn em down.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Morfang and Gdog have the key here - which is shooting.

Orks look like they are going to win against gaunts in combat because they are cheaper and tougher. However, the nids tend to be faster and have a higher initiative. The orks may win a fight against hormagaunts, but not without taking a lot of pain first. Shoota boyz do a lot better than sluggas. If you have a klaw in the unit then it's still perfectly good a gainst MCs. After that it's just about getting more guns. A couple of killa kanz could do great work if they can hold up some gaunts, but they won't do quite so well against genestealers and MCs.


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

its all about if your swarms are of better quality without being to expensive.
* vs spine gaunts* ork shootas.

*vs hormagaunts * Try to charge them as well. But that is a bit risky. get a 30 man boyz slugga squad on them and try to kill them as quicly as you can. or shootaz. templates and big guns are great.

*Vs termagaunts * a large squad of boyz or shootas that charge the unit will screw them over. 

*VS Warriors* well against his warriors charge them or point a gun in their direction and they will die. 

use cover and dont forget to hold off that waaaah until it is critical and you are able to charge his hormagaunts or his first wave. 
Thanks
Gdog


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't forget target selection. The order you kill Nids actually matters a lot. Hit their synapse creatures first, followed by those that don't need synapse.

Of the main line CC troops, genestealers are the big threat. Focus fire on them and pound them until they die.

His monsterous creatures are power klaw bait. Use 2 or 3 squads against a single MC where possible. This will give you more attacks with the klaws and should reduce his ability to make use of regeneration.


----------



## Dinamarth (Aug 15, 2008)

'Ere we go, 'ere we go!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm confused by all the talk of using flamers. On paper, it sounds like a fantastic idea. "We'll just set a large unit of fast, strong leaping buggers on fire!"

They outrange you by alot, with move through cover, fleet, and a 12" charge range, your flamers will be either A)out of range, or B)in combat already. I'd strongly suggest taking just more shoota squads with the heavy bolter equivalent as it'll punch through warriors quite nicely once you're done with his other swarms.

The zoanthrope(Every list has a few) Is a tough-as-nails synapse creature you'll want to kill with power weapons. If you have bikers, charge the thing, it'll die. Remember:Each Zoanthrope counts as a seperate kill point. (Scratch that, I forgot the lack of long range ap 2 ork stuff)

Stay in cover as much as possible, a 4+ save on an entire mob of orks is amazing. And I wouldn't look past the value of getting a few killa kans. They'll merrily chomp through entire legions of gaunts, just beward the monstrous creatures.

If you're asking for army composition advice, you'd probably have to give us a list of exactly what you have, and what your friend usually uses. The community here is pretty helpful, I got alot of good advice on how to beat eldar when they owned me repeatedly.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Good points from lord waffles, particularly on the subject of flaming/charging hormagaunts. That doesn't tend to happen much.

Cover is a very big deal because lots of nid stuff doesn't have grenades. A fight between gaunts and ork boyz is going to result in carnage, with loads of attacks flying around and no armour to speak of. Best to strike first.

In terms of targetting, I don't recommend going for the synapse critters first with orks. It's a good idea in theory but orks are rubbish at it, with a distinct lack of long range low ap weaponry - and the problem early on is going to be the hormagaunts anyway. Shoot gaunts, hit MCs with power klaws, ignore zoanthropes unless you happen to get a charge against one.

Transports can be good. Some nid stuff is strength 3, so it can't get you out of a trukk. Other stuff is strength 8 blast though, so it can.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

There are 3 ways of flaming Tyranids as Ork:
1: Grot shield. Rank up the maggots and let them die horribly on a wave of gaunts, then laugh Orkishly and go forward and "woosh"

2: Get a Trukk for the flamer boys, go 13(red trukk ofc) into the mass of critters and flame away. Hope they die, else your burna boys will...

3: Outflank. No great clue as if Kommandoz can get flamers, or if other units can outflank tho. If they can then they can burn quite some when they come in, presumed you come on the side of the table you want to...


Personally id not play any of those 3 ideas tho. Id go for alot of boys instead


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

true some guy but you have the power of the waaaah. but i woudnt rely on it


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going against the nid's this sunday in a 2000 pt battle with my orcs. I've been debating what to use for HQ choices. I want to use the Warlord, and I was thinking of a Mek with a SAG, but with only 1 shot and needing a 5 or better to hit is it worth fielding? I have all the other HQ's. Think I should go with a Warboss so I can take nobz, and meganobz as a troop choice or go with the mek with KFF, or something different? I'm putting like 12 tankbustas in the battle wagon and try and wipe out his synapse. Any other suggestions would be great. I've got a large army to choose from.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21378


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmm thats a very handy thread. Crimzzen i swear you have a thread for every ork relaed problem :biggrin:.

Yer i definetly think lootas are useful . Another thing is killa kans with grot-zookas as nids will find it not the easiest thing in the world to kill them and you get 3 blast markers


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

orky1 said:


> I'm going against the nid's this sunday in a 2000 pt battle with my orcs. I've been debating what to use for HQ choices. I want to use the Warlord, and I was thinking of a Mek with a SAG, but with only 1 shot and needing a 5 or better to hit is it worth fielding? I have all the other HQ's. Think I should go with a Warboss so I can take nobz, and meganobz as a troop choice or go with the mek with KFF, or something different? I'm putting like 12 tankbustas in the battle wagon and try and wipe out his synapse. Any other suggestions would be great. I've got a large army to choose from.


KFF is a waste against nids. Re-read the rules for the SAG and ordnance, as BS is hardly relevent.

Tankbustas are not very good at all in my experience, in a battlewagon or on foot. Nid MCs often have 2+ saves. Killing synapse critters is just not something that orks do very well. Let him have synapse, but kill the gaunts and stealers. Then take klaws to the big stuff once it gets close.

Personally, I tend to think that orks can do most of what they need to do with a ton of shoota boyz and 30+ lootas. Less waaagh, more dakka.

You probably only need 1 hq. The warboss isn't great against monstrous critters as they can attack before him and kill him before he strikes.

screening units can be good. Make him charge a bunch of grots or something and then shoot him a lot. The grots won't complain - they will be dead.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Definitely Lootas filled up to full at least 30 of them if not 45. If only 30 that last 15 better be put into Burna Boyz. All Ork Boyz should be shootas with big shootas and Nob with Klaw. Probably want to stay away from Fast Attack against Nids. Even though Ork Bikers are very deadly with the right loadout and used right, your gonna want more dakka than speed. HQ I would say should be Warboss or two decked out at least with Klaw, Squig, Shoota(Kombi maybe), and Eavy Armour. For heavy Support, it could go 3 ways. Looted Wagon with Boom Gun, artillery(except Zzap Gun), or wall of Grotzooka Kans.


----------

